# Has anyone had a consultation at bourn hall but was still refused egg sharing?



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

I have just sent my forms off for bourn hall to take part in the egg sharing scheme. 
The Nurse told me that if I get offered a consultation, it basically means that I have been accepted. 

I was just wondering if there is anyone that has been refused at the consultation (having paid  the £190)

Xx


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi. I am also egg sharing in bourn. Would be nice to talk to someone who been there and have experience to share. I would love to know too. I have my first appointment on Tuesday. How bout you?


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

I got refused egg sharing on friday due to my miscarriages...
:-(

Good luck

Xx


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Hope84! - (((hugs))) I'm sorry to hear that disappointing news. How come they refused you? What's got to do with your miscarriage before? Sorry I just don't understand. Is there any thee options?


sorry for late reply. Only seen this today. Well I just got back from my first consultation at Bourn. I'm not sure if the nurse is right about it as I paid £190 today for consultation & had my bloods taken but I'm not accepted as of yet as need to wait for 2 weeks for the bloods results then they can tell me if I'm accepted or not.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey,

Yeah, apparently due to my miscarriages, im not ideal as it shows signs that my egg quality is poor. To be honest, I have been on the blower constantly for the last 2 days, trying to find a clinic that may accept me but its proving difficult. They are all saying the same :-(

Glad you app went ok. The nurse told me at bourn that if u get an app with consultant, u have basically been accepted, providing your bloods come back ok (which im sure they will) so congratulations :-D

Anything you need to know, just ask... I feel like an egg sharing queen, lol (well, a newly redundant one now)

Xx


----------

